# mind blowing!



## LarryC (Aug 19, 2014)

stumbleupon this..... very sad but also very interesting in my opinion ( I study psychology) 
[video=youtube;os8V1EZNI8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os8V1EZNI8A[/video]


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 19, 2014)

This is obviously a bad mocumentary. No freaking way it's true.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 19, 2014)

Doesn't say all he eats is pizza. Just that he has some every day. So not so incredibly implausible. Way!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 20, 2014)

If he's eating frozen pizza, he doesn't love pizza. He loves his obsession with pizza.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 20, 2014)

There was a TV show about people with food obsessions like this. People who only eat french fries, etc. I don't think any of them had been at it for 25 years, but 5ish years was a common number.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 20, 2014)

On a more trivial level, I bet there are lots of people who eat the same food for breakfast, year after year, e.g., yogurt or cereal or eggs. (Bacon would be best.) Not to mention an apple a day. Or a few Dr. Peppers (followed by periodic visits to their dentist, one would hope.)


----------



## Admin (Aug 20, 2014)

I've eaten some sort of noodle be it ramen or udon every day for a few months now. 

I don't know why, but I get on these jags and it won't stop till it's done.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 25, 2014)

ecchef said:


> If he's eating frozen pizza, he doesn't love pizza. He loves his obsession with pizza.



Sounds right to me. And I am a psychologist 

Stefan


----------



## larrybard (Aug 26, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Sounds right to me. And I am a psychologist
> 
> Stefan



Sounds right to me too. (I'm not a psychologist, but many people who know me think I should be a psychiatric patient.)


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 26, 2014)

Austin said:


> I've eaten some sort of noodle be it ramen or udon every day for a few months now.
> 
> I don't know why, but I get on these jags and it won't stop till it's done.



I do this too. Then once it stops, I avoid it for months because I'm so sick of it. 

Interesting video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 15, 2014)

We are fortunate to have some very good Ramen shops like noodles on occasion. Having grown up eating pretty good food and being in the food service industry I cannot understand persons who will not eat fresh produce and fruits. Some will not eat tomato's. 

Certainly no vegan. Luv seafood,pork, & birds. Have met young people that simply will not eat fresh unprocessed food. Growing up in America on double beef cheese burgers toped with bacon, French fry's, Cheap Pizza's loaded with cheese.


----------

